# Rhinestone cupcakes



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

worlds first rhinestone cupcake.lol
lets see all you hand setters out there post some picts.
( Yes I did decorate them.)
I have a better pict but when i send from my phone it is a pia.


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

can you fed ex me one of those..  I need to post some pictures sooo bad if some of my work I have done some cool stuff... Like the pool shark .. and a I <3 rock n roll shirt... beer koozies ... I need pics of all of it ... I got a Feelin lucky shirt I am workinngon now for St Pattys day ..


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Are those red velvet cupcakes? You really needed to do that to me at 9am?


----------

